# *****urgent help needed asap*****



## Bayden_uk (Jun 22, 2007)

today i got a call and was told a spider has come in on a bunch of bananas. the spider is now loose in there house. from what i found out the bananas have come from costa rica. can anybody give me a possitive ID on this spider. the people are looking into checking into a hotel and leaving the house so all fast help is welcome

Thanks in advance

Ben

here is the spider









do we have anything to worry about?


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

no idea what that is, but either way there is not alot you can do ontil it shows itself. 
alot of spiders from costa rica are very capible of delivering venom. 
just check your shoes etc before you put them on. 
most spiders like dark places.


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Does actually look a bit like a _Phoneutria spp._ although I may be wrong. I Don't know what you'd do apart from getting any dogs/cats and small children out the house and trying to locate and capture it, without getting bitten...


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

OMG! I am never buying bananas again! :gasp:


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

quite possibly a Brazilian wandering spider, they have a tendency to live in plantations, pretty nasty bite as well. This looks to be very similar, if it is then you need to deal with it ASAP Google Image Result for http://www.dkimages.com/discover/previews/876/20092092.JPG

on the plus side it does say the bite can make you priapic, not sure how well that would go down in a crowd of people though!


----------



## Bayden_uk (Jun 22, 2007)

thanks for the replys! the house its lost in is quite big. it was lost in the kitches and it a rather big kitchen. any ideahs on where to start looking?


----------



## spicewwfc (Aug 26, 2009)

Call the RSPCA asap. Some of the most dangerous spiders in the world live in bannana plantations, and as chris said get all small animals, and children out of the house. Unless they are good with fast spiders, dont try and catch it, leave it to the proffesionals.


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

mcluskyisms said:


> Does actually look a bit like a _Phoneutria spp._ although I may be wrong.


yeah I see the resemblance


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Hey, lets all not jump the gun I said "possibly" I haven't much of a clue on true spiders at all, although the fact it could be _Phoneutria_ its certainly worth being cautious IMO. 

OP Maybe post this thread over on Arachnoboards.com *here.* Theres a guy on there called Tarantula Hawk who is very good at ID'ing true spiders.


----------



## mattykyuss (Oct 12, 2009)

*re*

phoneutria bolivensis are from costa rica ,might be good for you ,these are the most placid of the wandering spiders ,if thats what it is


----------



## Bayden_uk (Jun 22, 2007)

RSPCA turned up and had no clue what to do


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Bayden_uk said:


> RSPCA turned up and had no clue what to do


Not a surprise really is it, they are worthless :|


Where is tim when we need him :lol2:

I have been looking on a few websites that stock DWA and non DWA True spiders, and I can't seem to find it, my advice is as above, get small childeren and animals out of the house, then just wait for it to appear, then drop a glass of tub over it, BE CAREFULL, also If you have a thick pair of leather gardening gloves handy stick them on, it will be abit of protection if it does decide to be pissy, but don't touch it with your hands, not trying to be patronising, just don't want anyone to get hurt


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

pest control mate. Although it may be harmless is it worth the risk. I work with a guy who got bitten on the face from a spider in a bunch of bananas when he worked in a supermarket, this was years ago and he still has muscle spasms which cause him to tense up so bad no one can sit to the left of him at work because when it goes it's like being hit with a lump of wood. Do they keep any other tropical inverts or fish etc?


----------



## mattykyuss (Oct 12, 2009)

*re*

sometimes the council in your area should have a number for a animal expert to be called to try and collect ,my mate down here does this ,he had to get one of these a few years ago


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

kris74 said:


> *pest control mate. Although it may be harmless is it worth the risk. I work with a guy who got bitten on the face from a spider in a bunch of bananas when he worked in a supermarket, this was years ago and he still has muscle spasms which cause him to tense up so bad no one can sit to the left of him at work because when it goes it's like being hit with a lump of wood*. Do they keep any other tropical inverts or fish etc?


:gasp:, did they manage to ID it ?


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

I have a question? 
even if the OP manges to locate and catch the spider, what do they do then? where do they take it?
the thing is, anyone who has done rescue work is probibly going to tell you the same thing, the spider needs to be found first. 
they can hide anywhere!

you could have 20 people come out and they would not know where to start.


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I have a question?
> even if the OP manges to locate and catch the spider, what do they do then? where do they take it?


To the freezer, or a zoo I suppose


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Biggys said:


> To the freezer, or a zoo I suppose


classifieds:whistling2:


----------



## Bayden_uk (Jun 22, 2007)

kris74 said:


> pest control mate. Although it may be harmless is it worth the risk. I work with a guy who got bitten on the face from a spider in a bunch of bananas when he worked in a supermarket, this was years ago and he still has muscle spasms which cause him to tense up so bad no one can sit to the left of him at work because when it goes it's like being hit with a lump of wood. Do they keep any other tropical inverts or fish etc?


they own a dog and thats all. they already have the kids out the house


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> classifieds:whistling2:


:lol2:

As long as it isn't DWA, I would have it, lovely looking spider


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Biggys said:


> :lol2:
> 
> As long as it isn't DWA, I would have it, lovely looking spider


I agree, these days though, reflexes are not what they were I will stick to the docile type, chileans and brachyphelma etc etc lol


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

Don't believe so dude, all he said was it was a big dark spider that launched itself at him, chewed him up for a second then ran off in the ensuing panic. it sounds like one of those "my mates mate told me this" type stories but I work with him and see him having these episodes, takes muscle relaxants and a shed load of 1000 mg paracetamol, not the way forward I shouldn't wonder


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I agree, these days though, reflexes are not what they were I will stick to the docile type, chileans and brachyphelma etc etc lol


:lol2:

I should be fine :Na_Na_Na_Na:



kris74 said:


> Don't believe so dude, all he said was it was a big dark spider that launched itself at him, chewed him up for a second then ran off in the ensuing panic. it sounds like one of those "my mates mate told me this" type stories but I work with him and see him having these episodes, takes muscle relaxants and a shed load of 1000 mg paracetamol, not the way forward I shouldn't wonder


Damn that is pretty bad


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

Biggys said:


> :
> 
> 
> 
> Damn that is pretty bad


Aye, that's why I'd be straight on to pest control for a fumigation rather than running the risk. His issue may have been due to not knowing which spider bit him. Maybe he got a generic antivenin if there is such a thing.


----------



## Bayden_uk (Jun 22, 2007)

well pest controle was there when we went back to give them the info on the spider. i have a strong feeling that this isnt going to work, looking at the way the kitchen was made it has plenty of places to hide. looks like the only way to know its done for is to catch the spider!


----------



## spicewwfc (Aug 26, 2009)

It dont sound good mate. The kitchen is probably the worst place to lose a spider. It will make an appearance eventually, probably at night, but waiting for it to do so isnt an option.
It will probably be somewhere off the ground, probably behind a cupboard, or the washer/dryer. Behind the fridge is also a good bet, it stays very warm there believe it or not. 
Hunting for it will be risky, its an unidentified wandering spider, you have to fear the worst, and presume its extremely venomous, or even deadly, so maybe fumigation is the best possible action.


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

pest control fail........welders gloves and a face mask may be the only option! Hopefully you'll get it alive, if so you can have my neighbours address, maybe I'll not have to suffer too much more Phil Collins...........Be sure to mark the package "open at face height"


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

IMO this is a lightly a _Ctenus_. sp


----------



## spicewwfc (Aug 26, 2009)

Oderus said:


> IMO this is a lightly a _Ctenus_. sp


Just did a search, and I think you're right.


----------



## Olly Sapsford (Feb 9, 2007)

if its a wandering spider, then your best chance of catching it would be at night. I may be worth leaving some water in a shallow dish in the centre of the room, that may attract it. 

Like every one has said assume the worst until you know otherwise. Some of these venoms can do messy messy things to skin and muscle.


----------



## Bayden_uk (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks alot all for all the advice and help. if you seen how big the kitchen is and how its built i dont even think that fumigating the room will do the trick. theres sooooo many places for this spider to hide. looks like the only way to be sure of this thing being out the house is to see it with your own eyes. it will be a gloves and mask job.

if so. all tips are welcome. this thing needs to go!


----------



## gray1 (May 24, 2010)

Not that I know anything about spiders but I'm siding with huntsman spider of some sort


----------



## TM-Dubz (Apr 13, 2011)

In my opinion no one should attempt to catch this spider and the property should be fumigated.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19198518


----------



## Josh R (Jan 14, 2008)

I think i've found a solution 

YouTube - DSCF1902

Buy a Spider Catcher - The SpidaTrap - A trap to catch and kill spiders


----------



## mythicdawn07 (Jun 18, 2009)

A) Keep the bananas

B) Prey that it bites YOU

C) Prey that you have a swift recovery

D) Sue the company that sold you the banans

E) Book yourself a nice holiday in the sun with the money you get from your claim. : victory:


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

mythicdawn07 said:


> A) Keep the bananas
> 
> B) Prey that it bites YOU
> 
> ...


:no1:


----------



## freedomisle (Jul 9, 2010)

Spray around your house with some bug spray (Behind every cabinet and crack). Send any inverts you have on holiday for awhile  maybe a friends house.


----------



## Bayden_uk (Jun 22, 2007)

ok so heres whats going on. no one seems to want to help this poor guy reclaim his house from the spider. so hes decided to let me dead with it.

im after a list of things ill need to help me find the buger, or better still protect my self. i have the welding gloves. what ells would anyone recomment?


----------



## freedomisle (Jul 9, 2010)

Bayden_uk said:


> ok so heres whats going on. no one seems to want to help this poor guy reclaim his house from the spider. so hes decided to let me dead with it.
> 
> im after a list of things ill need to help me find the buger, or better still protect my self. i have the welding gloves. what ells would anyone recomment?


 This is because we don’t recommend getting to close and personal with it, with it being a potential harmful species. 

To answer your question though.
I don’t know your house layout but the chances of you finding it are slim. As its name states… it wonders. It could have travelled far by now. I would get yourself some long tongs to go with those gloves and check every piece of furniture then move onto the next room.


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

I can't see from the photo, but it is possible that it is also another species from the Ctenidae.

How people are IDing from that photo is slightly beyond me, it could be a number of species.


----------



## mattykyuss (Oct 12, 2009)

*re*

people are using the information given ,bananas ,cost rica ,from the pic ,the way it sits ,just like phoneutria sp would ,better to be honest and say what we think ,with the situation of a possible killer ,these spiders used to kill over a 1000 people every year in brazil before a anti venom


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

given the apparent situation you have two options really....but either way, given the possibility of whatever species it may be do not try and capture it yourself.

a) call in a professorial extermination team

b) set off a 'bug bomb' in every room in the house and carry around a fly swat as insurance for some months to come

it's a fast spider that is equally happy at whatever height, so the possibility is that it could be anywhere.....although the kitchen offers it everything it needs


again, given your apparent inexpertise in this area, do NOT try and apprehend the suspect....it is armed and dangerous!
sorry for the joke, but i cannot emphasise enough the point of you NOT trying to capture it alive.....i'm not saying it is a species of Phoneutria....but the possibility is there and thats how it should be treated


----------



## kevhutch (Feb 18, 2010)

mythicdawn07 said:


> A) Keep the bananas
> 
> B) Prey that it bites YOU
> 
> ...


maybe costa rica:whistling2:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Bayden_uk said:


> ok so heres whats going on. no one seems to want to help this poor guy reclaim his house from the spider. so hes decided to let me dead with it.
> 
> im after a list of things ill need to help me find the buger, or better still protect my self. i have the welding gloves. what ells would anyone recomment?


a fish net, caught a fair few fast moving spiders with one of those.
also perhaps a pair of forceps or other long object to reach in places where the arm cannot reach, 

a torch, 

and of course a little tub lid to place under the net when you catch it, and also a tub itself to place the spider into.


----------



## TM-Dubz (Apr 13, 2011)

kevhutch said:


> maybe costa rica:whistling2:


:lol2:


----------



## mythicdawn07 (Jun 18, 2009)

kevhutch said:


> maybe costa rica:whistling2:


Yeah drop the little fella off home and buy him a drink, good times haha.


----------



## spicewwfc (Aug 26, 2009)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> a fish net, caught a fair few fast moving spiders with one of those.
> also perhaps a pair of forceps or other long object to reach in places where the arm cannot reach,
> 
> a torch,
> ...


A fish net is a bad idea for a fast arboreal they can easily run up the handle.

The way I catch (tub up) pokies, tapi's, psalmo's, etc, is to play on the spiders natural instinct to hide. Most spiders will not waste venom if it thinks it can get away. Put a fairy large tubular container in front of the spider (preferably a dark coloured one), and lightly touch its back leg with a long implement, from my experience the spid almost always runs into the tub.
I dont know for sure if this will work with wanderers, I have no experience with them. So maybe hitting it with a heavy object would be a better idea, make sure you dont miss though, seriously, Im not kidding.
Or if its out in the open you could put a large round deli tub over the top of the spider, and slide a piece of card under it.
Try PM'ing Arachnoking on here, I am sure he has experience with wanderers.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

spicewwfc said:


> A fish net is a bad idea for a fast arboreal they can easily run up the handle.
> 
> The way I catch (tub up) pokies, tapi's, psalmo's, etc, is to play on the spiders natural instinct to hide. Most spiders will not waste venom if it thinks it can get away. Put a fairy large tubular container in front of the spider (preferably a dark coloured one), and lightly touch its back leg with a long implement, from my experience the spid almost always runs into the tub.
> I dont know for sure if this will work with wanderers, I have no experience with them. So maybe hitting it with a heavy object would be a better idea, make sure you dont miss though, seriously, Im not kidding.
> ...


each to their own method really, but none the less, with which ever chosen method he/she goes for, I wish them luck: victory:


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

*In times like these you need...*








​


----------



## Bayden_uk (Jun 22, 2007)

thank you all sooo much for the help and advice. went to see a spider specialist today and he identified it as the brazilian wondering spider (Phoneutna fera.) if thats how you spell it. been given the go ahead to rip this guys house apart looking for it. its scary stuff. they called the council an they didnt want to help them by the looks of things. pest controle come, it killed spiders but not the one we are looking for. so now its going to be emptying the kitchen and strip[ping it down to the walls. 

its a nice kitchen but this guy realy needs his house back an its what has to be done.

cheers for all the advice and i have told him about all the help we have been getting and he tanks you all also. gunna be a wild goose chase. will keep you updated on how i get one

Ben


----------



## spicewwfc (Aug 26, 2009)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> each to their own method really, but none the less, with which ever chosen method he/she goes for, I wish them luck: victory:


Agreed. Hopefully he wont need any luck.




mcluskyisms said:


> *In times like these you need...*
> 
> image​


Matt Damon!!!
Class



Bayden_uk said:


> thank you all sooo much for the help and advice. went to see a spider specialist today and he identified it as the brazilian wondering spider (Phoneutna fera.) if thats how you spell it. been given the go ahead to rip this guys house apart looking for it. its scary stuff. they called the council an they didnt want to help them by the looks of things. pest controle come, it killed spiders but not the one we are looking for. so now its going to be emptying the kitchen and strip[ping it down to the walls.
> 
> its a nice kitchen but this guy realy needs his house back an its what has to be done.
> 
> ...


I hope it all goes well mate, just remember if in doubt splat the thing, it really isnt worth taking any chances.


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

Bayden_uk said:


> thank you all sooo much for the help and advice. went to see a spider specialist today and he identified it as the brazilian wondering spider (Phoneutna fera.)


He did know the spider is most lightly from Costa Rica?.


----------



## Tyrannosaurus Gex (May 3, 2011)

Oderus said:


> He did know the spider is most lightly from Costa Rica?.


_*Phoneutria (Brazilian Wandering Spider) *are found in forests from Costa Rica throughout South America east of the Andes into northern Argentina, including Colombia, Venezuela, the Guianas, Ecuador, Peru, Bolivia, Brazil and Paraguay.

Wikipedia.
_


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

Tyrannosaurus Gex said:


> _*Phoneutria (Brazilian Wandering Spider) *are found in forests from Costa Rica throughout South America east of the Andes into northern Argentina, including Colombia, Venezuela, the Guianas, Ecuador, Peru, Bolivia, Brazil and Paraguay.
> 
> Wikipedia.
> _


Yes but only _Phoneutria boliviensis_ is in Costa Rica, _P. fera_ is found around the Amazon and extends only as far north as Guyana and Surinam.

The fact that it was id'ed to a definite species from a picture and as species not found in Costa Rica raises a eye brow..


----------



## Tyrannosaurus Gex (May 3, 2011)

Oderus said:


> Yes but only _Phoneutria boliviensis_ is in Costa Rica, _P. fera_ is found around the Amazon and extends only as far north as Guyana and Surinam.
> 
> The fact that it was id'ed to a definite species from a picture and as species not found in Costa Rica raises a eye brow..


I dunno then... Either way I wouldn't want it roaming about in my kitchen!


----------



## DannyB (Nov 8, 2009)

If it was me, i would be making sure there was none of my skin on show and that it couldnt run up my trouser/arm sleeve or just generally get into my clothing. Trues dont have the biting strength of a tarantula, so thats gotta play on your side.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

might it be a banana spider? they will bite if threatened and yeah, check shoes etc.


----------



## herpzane (Apr 1, 2008)

spinnin_tom said:


> might it be a banana spider? they will bite if threatened and yeah, check shoes etc.


Really?


----------



## herpzane (Apr 1, 2008)

The amount of panic and confusion a tiny spider has caused is quite funny. People live around these things all the time! Just be cautious?!


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

herpzane said:


> The amount of panic and confusion a tiny spider has caused is quite funny. People live around these things all the time! Just be cautious?!


Seriously I wouldnt risk my family with one on the loose , the same as if any old world spidrs I keep escape thebany and dog would be staying out let alone a deadly spider.


Can u imagine what a bite from this would do to a baby


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

herpzane said:


> The amount of panic and confusion a tiny spider has caused is quite funny. People live around these things all the time! Just be cautious?!


LOL yup, thing is there is only one Pho species in Costa Rica and there are a quite a few pictures of it around from sling to adult taken by those who breed it and it never looks much like this spider.

and even if it were _P. boliviensis_ it sounds unlightly to be much of a threat vs P. fera P. nig ect.
Arachnoboards - View Single Post - Genus Phoneutria - Basics about captive care and a brief look into the different species


----------



## TM-Dubz (Apr 13, 2011)

herpzane said:


> The amount of panic and confusion a tiny spider has caused is quite funny. People live around these things all the time! Just be cautious?!


It isn't tiny and, particularly if a Phoneutria species, it is really not to be taken lightly. Fancy priapism or potentially death? Go play with one. A more sensible person will get rid with as minimal contact as possible.

Your bravado is worthy of a Darwin Award.

For the record, I one day hope to keep nigriventer. I will be showing them the utmost respect should this happen.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2011)

I would be tempted to burn the place down and claim on the insurance just to make sure its gone


----------



## TM-Dubz (Apr 13, 2011)

Jaggers said:


> I would be tempted to burn the place down and claim on the insurance just to make sure its gone


^^ this ^^
lmao!


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

:whistling2:


----------



## Mez (Feb 19, 2007)

Lol at the expert IDing a Costa rican native as a Brazilian species. I have a friend in Costa Rica, ill put him on the thread just for curiosity.


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

Some pretty knowledgeable people on arachnoboards dont think this is a _Phoneutria._



Wandering spider escaped in house - Arachnoboards


----------



## ginna (Jun 2, 2009)

need to start taking tupperwaers into morrisons :whistling2:


----------



## TM-Dubz (Apr 13, 2011)

Mez said:


> Lol at the expert IDing a Costa rican native as a Brazilian species. I have a friend in Costa Rica, ill put him on the thread just for curiosity.


Just wanna rule myself out of being an expert, or IDing the spider. : victory:

My personal point is that when an unidentified spider comes in on a bunch of bananas and then gets loose in your home, you don't dick about. Protect ya neck! :whistling2:

I've been in a reptile shop when a Pho was bought in in a tub by the RSPCA, having been discovered in bananas in the local supermarket. A guy in Wales was bitten and envenomated by a Pho in a supermarket...


----------



## vickysmith1 (Mar 6, 2010)

Not phonutria for almost definate plus bananas can come from anywhere in brazil but if there boxed up in costa rica that's where they can say they've come from before there boxed up thered submersed in a a chemical that preserves them and kills all inverts on the bananas. There then stored and that's when the spiders that make it to the uk get into em  there then brought into the uk and dunked in said solution on this end and apparently the amount of spiders that crawl our of the vats are nuts I know someone who knows someone who got bitten by a phonutria at one of these said places.have to say though these measures don't work as I've found numerous spids/eggsacks in the bananas we used to get in at work found an amazing green crab spider about the size of a vaseline tub once 

But the short of it. I really wouldn't be to bothered by it in my house its not a phonutria species so if you get envenomated the chances of which are so stupidly slim it won't be fatal 

I'd just leave It in peace I used to tub up the ones I found at work n either take em home of relese em out the back door. Never found ne phonutria tho.
Josh (brownj6709) written on the mrs's account


----------



## TM-Dubz (Apr 13, 2011)

Perhaps I should just shut up and wind my neck in. I probably don't know what I am talking about... :blush:


----------



## Josh R (Jan 14, 2008)

The shop you've purchased the bananas from are liable for this you realise? give there head office a call or your solicitor


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

Josh R said:


> The shop you've purchased the bananas from are liable for this you realise? give there head office a call or your solicitor


on what grounds?.....as far as the law is concerned there is no proof the spider did indeed come from said bananas.....it may have come from another stores bananas.....and where is the spider? did it bite anyone? is there any physical proof the spider ever even existed in the same house as alleged? (the photo is circumstantial, not proof unfortunately)

no lawyer in his right mind would touch it.....and the store would wash it's hands almost immediately.


----------



## vickysmith1 (Mar 6, 2010)

Liable for finding a spider in some bananas lol that's like goin off on one because there's a bit of mud or your potatoes lol why are people so quick to sue' its nature lol that spider has as much right to sit on that banana as you have to eat it lol


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Threads like this make me chuckle, they just go in circles. 

A while back on this thread I asked how people could ID from that photo...lo and behold there's now doubt on the ID. Who was the spider expert you asked? 

I'm just curious, because the upright looking setae clumps on the abdomen seemed unusual to me, and I didn't think Phoneutria had them. Perhaps it's just my eyes when looking at the original photo.


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

GRB said:


> Threads like this make me chuckle, they just go in circles.
> 
> A while back on this thread I asked how people could ID from that photo...lo and behold there's now doubt on the ID. Who was the spider expert you asked?
> 
> I'm just curious, because the upright looking setae clumps on the abdomen seemed unusual to me, and I didn't think Phoneutria had them. Perhaps it's just my eyes when looking at the original photo.


Grant from the pics iv seen setae mounds are found in a few pho as juv's but nowere near as pronounced as here and nor do I think any _Phoneutria_ juv's have those leg markings, yes id like to know who the Ctenid expert is who gave the id from a picture they don't exactly grow on tree's in the UK.

This thread reminded me of a south park "Sexual Healing" were everyone makes themselves believe in the alien wizard :whistling2: seems to me being that all Ctenid's look a bit like pho and we in the UK are unfamiliar with them people have been taking that ball and running with it however if this spider was say a widow looking _Steatoda _which most of us are familiar with it would be a very different story.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2011)

They did say they had spoke to LSTM and they had readyed some antivenom incase the worst happens


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Oderus said:


> Grant from the pics iv seen setae mounds are found in a few pho as juv's but nowere near as pronounced as here and nor do I think any _Phoneutria_ juv's have those leg markings, yes id like to know who the Ctenid expert is who gave the id from a picture they don't exactly grow on tree's in the UK.
> 
> I see, interesting. I've not seen many juvenile Pho's (any!) so wondered about this as it's not highlighted as a character for IDing adults.
> 
> This thread reminded me of a south park "Sexual Healing" were everyone makes themselves believe in the alien wizard :whistling2: seems to me being that all Ctenid's look a bit like pho and we in the UK are unfamiliar with them people have been taking that ball and running with it however if this spider was say a widow looking _Steatoda _which most of us are familiar with it would be a very different story.


Agreed. 

Saying that, the steatoda example is probably not the best since most people assume anything that looks remotely like Steatoda (usually _bipunctata_) is S._grossa _(including Amaurobius similis, which to me look nothing like Steatoda - I've also seen one case of _Tegenaria _mistaken as Steatoda. Shows the effect of marketing that the house spider gets usurped by Steatoda!). 

The hysteria is amusing however, and we are supposed to be the arachnophiles who know stuff and don't listen to media hype :whistling2:


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

Yes finding pictures of adult _Phoneutria _is easy but juv's far from but they are out there mostly taken by men in Germany were they seem to really like the sob's for some reason, and if it were _Phoneutria _it would surely be a juv or those are some very big bananas.

_Acanthoctenus_ and _Ctenus_ both have species listed from Costa Rica and both have species with slender banded legs and large setae tuffs that or the pictures iv seen of those genera are miss'id's, as ever sticking to "what it's not" is always the best course lest we all become experts :blush:


----------



## TM-Dubz (Apr 13, 2011)

Oderus said:


> This thread reminded me of a south park "Sexual Healing" were everyone makes themselves believe in the alien wizard :whistling2:


:lol2:


----------



## 123dragon (Jan 15, 2011)

i would consider having it if u catch it and want to post it to me:lol2:


----------



## Bayden_uk (Jun 22, 2007)

Josh R said:


> The shop you've purchased the bananas from are liable for this you realise? give there head office a call or your solicitor


the shop where they got the bananas from havent done a thing about it. they are trying to persuade them to go back to the house telling them that the spider isnt the wondering spider. they refuse to put them in a hotel for a night linger. i realy want to help thewse people claim there house back. i found a ID on the spider but the links on my computer at home. ill throw it up on here when i get home.


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Josh R said:


> The shop you've purchased the bananas from are liable for this you realise? give there head office a call or your solicitor


Oh dear oh dear.


----------



## hybrid-rats (Apr 12, 2007)

could it be a Cupiennus coccineus ?


----------



## Bayden_uk (Jun 22, 2007)

Caught the spider !!!!!!


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

Sweet, you gonna find out exactly what it is to put us out of our misery?


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2011)

Bayden_uk said:


> Caught the spider !!!!!!


 
Good, have you got any better pics? and how much do you want for it? lol


----------



## DannyB (Nov 8, 2009)

Happy days, any pics of it or an ID? 

They must be so relieved lol


----------



## Bayden_uk (Jun 22, 2007)

the over the moon they are. cheers aeveryone for the help and replys. the family dose know thet you all help and also say thank you 

i have Pictures. better pictures. but dont have a posertive id on it yet. aparently people in america have ID the spider as the brazilian wondering spider also. ill get the pictures up as soon as they are ready. working on sharpening them up right now


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2011)

Bayden_uk said:


> the over the moon they are. cheers aeveryone for the help and replys. the family dose know thet you all help and also say thank you
> 
> i have Pictures. better pictures. but dont have a posertive id on it yet. aparently people in america have ID the spider as the brazilian wondering spider also. ill get the pictures up as soon as they are ready. working on sharpening them up right now


 
Where was it hiding in the end?


----------



## Bayden_uk (Jun 22, 2007)

Jaggers said:


> Where was it hiding in the end?


it was hiding inside the dish washer door. had to take apart the dish washer to catch it haha


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Bayden_uk said:


> it was hiding inside the dish washer door. had to take apart the dish washer to catch it haha


Get pics up ASAP id like to see this congrats on catching it


----------



## cbmark (Feb 23, 2008)

i wanna see get the pics up asap :no1:


----------



## Bayden_uk (Jun 22, 2007)




----------



## DannyB (Nov 8, 2009)

You mean, you didnt open the lid to get clearer pics? Shame  lol


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm no expert so don't take, my word for it but that don't look anything like a dangerous wanderer to me no red fangs look more like c.salei


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

Nice, what will you do with it now you caught it? Give it to some zoo or something?


----------



## Bayden_uk (Jun 22, 2007)

DannyB said:


> You mean, you didnt open the lid to get clearer pics? Shame  lol


hell no! hahahaha this thing is lightning fast. i put my thumb on the tub and it tryed to attack my thumb! 

i dont think i want to be opening that little tub any time soon hahahaha


----------



## Bayden_uk (Jun 22, 2007)

kris74 said:


> Nice, what will you do with it now you caught it? Give it to some zoo or something?


well at the moment i have to keep it. its evidence. just waiting on a posertive ID


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Bayden_uk said:


> hell no! hahahaha this thing is lightning fast. i put my thumb on the tub and it tryed to attack my thumb!
> 
> i dont think i want to be opening that little tub any time soon hahahaha


I wouldnt advise it til u get a positive id just incase


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

If you want a better shot at an ID you'd need to get pics of the eyes - clear pictures. 

To me, this looks like it could be from Cupiennius, or even a Lycosid spider. What size is it?


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2011)

Looks like it could be Cupiennius salei, that is a member of the wondering family but not deadly just painful, Kamike has bought some recently.


----------



## exopet (Apr 20, 2007)

I was thinking cuppienius, but not sure on salei. too patterned IMO for phoneutria


----------



## mikeyb (May 8, 2011)

bloody hell this cant be much fun thinking theres a deadly spider in your house. i just got back from the yucatan the appartments we were staying in backed onto the jungle first day there went for 4 hrs kip to get over the jet lag. Then woke up to the mrs going wat the F is that looked on the wall to see the biggest fastest spider ive ever seen. Called room service they sent some young lad up with a broom and a can of raid lol. anyway mrs was supposed to be watching it decided having a ciggie was more important and boom gone next min while giving her a tounge lashing i see it run across the floor went running after it to put the bin over it and the vicious git turned round and stood up fangs out striking so it met its makes by the blunt end of the umbrella lol


----------

